# 3. Richard Adams Discussion



## Philip Overby (Jul 26, 2013)

It's hard to believe that _Watership Down_ is considered a children's book, but it's won children's book awards including the Carnegie Medal and the Guardian Children's Fiction Prize . I owned the book years ago, but never got around to reading it. Richard Adams is probably best known for _Watership Down_ but he went on to write many other novels and stories.

I watched the movie version a long time ago and I remember it being ranked up there with some of my favorite animations of that time and reminded me of a similar children's movie with violent animals_Secret of NIMH_ Talking animal movies aren't quite up to par nowadays in my opinion.

Anyone a fan of Richard Adams or care to share some recommended reading?


----------



## Feo Takahari (Jul 26, 2013)

All I know about Watership Down:


----------



## Ophiucha (Jul 26, 2013)

I looked him up to see what else he's written besides _Watership Down_, and I've never heard of any of them, but one of his stories is called _The Plague Dogs_, which I'm sure is just as cheery as it sounds. I did read the book when I was a kid, since I liked the movie. I wouldn't call him one of the best in the genre, but I thought it was a good book. I have to be in the right sort of mood to read talking animal fantasy stories, though.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Jul 26, 2013)

Ophiucha said:


> I looked him up to see what else he's written besides _Watership Down_, and I've never heard of any of them, but one of his stories is called _The Plague Dogs_, which I'm sure is just as cheery as it sounds. I did read the book when I was a kid, since I liked the movie. I wouldn't call him one of the best in the genre, but I thought it was a good book. I have to be in the right sort of mood to read talking animal fantasy stories, though.



Come to think of it, I remember reading about _The Plague Dogs_ on TV Tropes. I remember that towards the end, the dogs are about to die pointlessly, and the author breaks the fourth wall to introduce himself and the reader as characters, with the reader begging him to please give this story some kind of happy ending. (He does, but it's out of nowhere, so they cut it out of the movie and just had the dogs die.)


----------



## Ophiucha (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm not sure how to respond to that. I'd probably put the book down at that point and leave the last ten pages unread.


----------



## kayd_mon (Jul 31, 2013)

@Feo

Please use spoiler tags for that sort of thing.


----------



## Graylorne (Jul 31, 2013)

Next to Watership Down I have his second book, *Shardik*. It's about a giant bear thought to be a returned God of a barbarian nation. I don't remember having read it.


----------

